

I would pay Google but they don't care about me as a customer - rstep
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/customsearch/2RGHEJBCkZg/vkruLf0PDuwJ

======
kushti
Don't use Google paid services. All of them have horrible support

~~~
therobot24
I think they have too many users to focus on any type of real support. I
remember having an issue with Google+ (friend changed my name as a prank) and
it took easily 2 hours to figure out that i needed to delete my account and
recreate it in order for it to be fixed (or wait 30 days).

------
clamchowderz
If they didn't care, they wouldn't have answered.

~~~
quorn3000
I don't think that was Google responding, and I don't think he should have
given them the information he did.

